# Bạn đã biết hết những dòng mỹ phẩm Úc nổi tiếng này chưa?



## uyenlam (7/6/18)

Nhiều người lầm tưởng rằng mỹ phẩm ở đất nước “kangaroo” chẳng có gì đặc sắc. Thực ra chất lượng của mỹ phẩm Úc không hề thua kém bất cứ cường quốc làm đẹp nào.

Thị trường mỹ phẩm Úc không nhộn nhịp như ở các nước Âu Mỹ, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản… Tuy nhiên, điều này không đồng nghĩa nền công nghiệp làm đẹp của đất nước này chẳng có gì hay ho. Thực tế, Úc có hàng tá thương hiệu mỹ phẩm với chất lượng khỏi chê. Bạn đã sẵn sàng cùng ELLE tìm hiểu chưa?

*SUKIN*
Người sáng lập ra Sukin là anh chị em Simon O’Connor và Alison Goodger tại thành phố Melbourn. Phương châm của thương hiệu là thân thiện với Trái Đất, không thí nghiệm trên động vật và thành phần có nguồn gốc hữu cơ.

Chính vì thành phần hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên, dòng mỹ phẩm này phù hợp với mọi loại da dù có nhạy cảm và dễ kích ứng nhất. Ngoài ra, chất lượng tốt nhưng giá thành của sản phẩm khá bình dân.



​
*AESOP*
Nếu Sukin là dòng bình dân thì Aesop lại là dòng mỹ phẩm Úc cao cấp. Vẫn trung thành với các thành phần thực vật, sản phẩm của  Aesop được sản xuất bởi chu trình công nghệ cao. Bên cạnh đó, thương hiệu không đi theo trào lưu “chống”: chống lão hoá, chống mụn trứng cá… Thay vào đó, các sản phẩm có vẻ nghiêng về phong cách sống, đặc biệt là mang đến sự cân bằng hài hoà trong cuộc sống.




_Ảnh: manface.co.uk_​
Nhiều người cho rằng một khi đã “yêu” Aesop, bạn sẽ không bao giờ ngừng sử dụng được nữa. Thương hiệu sẽ trở thành một người bạn đồng hành lý tưởng trong việc chăm sóc sắc đẹp trong suốt cuộc đời.

*KORA ORGANICS*
Nếu bạn là fan của nàng siêu mẫu Miranda Kerr thì chắc hẳn từng nghe đến KORA Organics vì đây là thương hiệu do nàng đồng sáng lập. Trước khi dấn thân vào làng thời trang, Miranda từng học ngành dinh dưỡng và sức khoẻ. Chính vì thế, nàng thực sự hiểu rõ thành phần tự nhiên nào thích hợp với làn da và thân thiện với môi trường. Đặc biệt, tất cả sản phẩm của KORA đều có nguồn gốc 100% từ Úc và hữu cơ. Bao bì chủ đạo của hãng là tông màu xanh pastel nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản nhưng rất bắt mắt.



​
Nếu bạn mong ước có làn dan khoẻ mạnh, tươi tắn như nàng Miranda Kerr thì thử một lần sử dụng KORA Organics xem.

*THE BASE*
Chắc hẳn thương hiệu The Base nghe có vẻ xa lạ với người Việt. Dòng mỹ phẩm Úc tập trung vào các sản phẩm như: primer, foundation, phấn tạo khối… Khi sử dụng các sản phẩm của The Base, lớp trang điểm của bạn sẽ trông vô cùng tự nhiên, không gây bết dính và bí da. Nếu bạn là cô nàng thích phong cách trang điểm khoẻ mạnh, năng động với làn da rám nắng thì The Base là sự lựa chọn số một.  



​
*GROWN ALCHEMIST*
Nếu bạn yêu thích các dòng mỹ phẩm có thành phần từ thiên nhiên thì hãy thử ngay Grown Alchemist. Đối với thương hiệu, tất cả sản phẩm phải hoàn toàn lành tính và thân thiện với môi trường. Ngoài ra, thành phần hữu cơ đều rất hiệu quả trong việc chống oxy hoá và cung cấp dinh dưỡng thiết yếu cho da. Điều đặc biệt, Grown Alchemist là dòng mỹ phẩm unisex, thích hợp cho cả nam lẫn nữ.



​
*JURLIQUE*
Khi nhắc đến Jurlique ta sẽ liên tưởng ngay đến một quý cô thanh tao, nhẹ nhàng. Khi đã tiếp xúc với nàng, điều đọng lại là những nốt hương quyến rũ đầy mê hoặc.

Quả thật vậy, ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên, thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Úc Jurlique đã tạo một ấn tượng thuần khiết nhất. Các thành phần của thương hiệu này được trồng và sản xuất tại Adelaide Hills. Nơi được xem có không khí sạch sẽ, tươi mát nhất nước Úc. Chính vì thế, khi sử dụng sản phẩm của Jurlique, làn da cũng như được hồi sinh, trở nên thanh mát và tràn đầy năng lượng.



​
*NAPOLEON PERDIS*
Napoleon Perdis, thương hiệu mỹ phẩm tiếng tăm nhất tại Úc. Khách hàng chủ yếu của dòng sản phẩm này là những cô nàng cá tính, thích sự khác biệt và hiện đại. Bên cạnh đó, Napoleon Perdis rất am hiểu và quan tâm đến khách hàng. Từ đó, họ cho ra đời những sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng. Hơn thế nữa, Napoleon Perdis mang đến những món mỹ phẩm là sự kết giao của công nghệ hiện đại và bí quyết làm đẹp từ thời xa xưa.



​
*BLINC COSMETICS*
Nếu bạn là cô nàng “nghiện” trang điểm mắt thì phải thử ngay sản phẩm của thương hiệu Blinc Cosmetics. Thương hiệu này khá độc đáo khi chỉ sản xuất phấn mắt. Chính vì thế, chất lượng của sản phẩm cũng cực kỳ tuyệt vời.

Các sản phẩm của thương hiệu đều được trau chuốt tỉ mỉ từ màu sắc và thành phần. Với sự giúp đỡ của Blinc, đôi mắt bỗng chốc trở nên hút hồn và quyến rũ.



​
*EYE OF HORUS*
Với tuyên ngôn đánh thức nàng nữ thần trong mỗi người phụ nữ, mỹ phẩm Úc Eye of Horus không chỉ mang đến các sản phẩm chất lượng mà còn là sự tò mò. Được truyền cảm hứng từ đôi mắt thần Horus trong thần thoại Ai Cập, thương hiệu tin rằng sản phẩm sẽ mang đến một vẻ đẹp sắc sảo, đầy quyền lực. Đặc biệt là dòng sản phẩm trang điểm mắt vô cùng nổi bật. Ngoài ra, thành phần chính của Eye of Horus là từ thiên nhiên, không thí nghiệm trên động vật và thân thiện với mọi làn da.




_Ảnh: The Beauty and Lifestyle Hunter_
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau (6/11/21)

Chính vì thành phần hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên, dòng mỹ phẩm này phù hợp với mọi loại da dù có nhạy cảm và dễ kích ứng nhất. Ngoài ra, chất lượng tốt nhưng giá thành của sản phẩm khá bình dân.


----------

